# Northern Blizzard Resources (NBZ.TO)



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

What are your thoughts about this company.
They are hedge for 80$ till August next year.
Everything is in sask so no effect of royalty review.
Trading pretty cheap


----------



## slinger (Apr 10, 2015)

Like any oil stock right now, it is quite volatile. If you are looking mid term or longer(3-5 years+), I believe this is a good entry point since the general consensus is crude will recover to $60 by mid-late 2016. If you are short-term oriented, it is quite risky. Expect more volatility in the near future. If you are interested in trading, just buy in the dips and sell when a reasonable increase has taken place. I actually bought NBZ @ $4.25 and sold 8 days later at $5.22 for a tidy profit. 😊


----------

